# perl versions in parallel



## izotov (Jun 21, 2010)

Hi,
Is it possible to have different perl versions on a machine?
I have 7.3-RELEASE with perl 5.10.1. I would like to have 5.8.8 as well. What is the best way to install that version on the machine?
Thanks!


----------



## graudeejs (Jun 21, 2010)

why do you want that?

When Installing new other version you could try to set PREFIX variable

```
make install PREFIX="/home/me/"
```
this should work


----------



## izotov (Jun 21, 2010)

killasmurf86 said:
			
		

> why do you want that?
> 
> When Installing new other version you could try to set PREFIX variable
> 
> ...



I must use a script that works only with the old perl.
Thanks for the advise my idea was something similar as well.


----------

